# Invalid Overflow Row Info | UCanAccess | Java.IO



## MarDaiBre (8. Okt 2014)

Hallo,

ich bekomme seit gestern Abend bei jeder Ausführung einer Datenbankverbindung den gleichen Fehler in der Konsole und keine Ergebnisse mehr angezeigt:


```
net.ucanaccess.jdbc.UcanaccessSQLException: invalid overflow row info
	at net.ucanaccess.jdbc.UcanaccessDriver.connect(UcanaccessDriver.java:210)
	at java.sql.DriverManager.getConnection(Unknown Source)
	at java.sql.DriverManager.getConnection(Unknown Source)
	at risikoverwaltung.view.AuswertungGUI.verbindeDB(AuswertungGUI.java:1405)
	at risikoverwaltung.view.AuswertungGUI.actionPerformed(AuswertungGUI.java:1157)
	at javax.swing.AbstractButton.fireActionPerformed(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.AbstractButton$Handler.actionPerformed(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.DefaultButtonModel.fireActionPerformed(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.DefaultButtonModel.setPressed(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicButtonListener.mouseReleased(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.processMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.JComponent.processMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.processEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Container.processEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.retargetMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.processMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Window.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue.access$200(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue$3.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue$3.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at java.security.ProtectionDomain$1.doIntersectionPrivilege(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.ProtectionDomain$1.doIntersectionPrivilege(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue$4.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue$4.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at java.security.ProtectionDomain$1.doIntersectionPrivilege(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForFilters(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForFilter(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(Unknown Source)
Caused by: com.healthmarketscience.jackcess.RuntimeIOException: invalid overflow row info
	at com.healthmarketscience.jackcess.impl.CursorImpl$BaseIterator.next(CursorImpl.java:760)
	at com.healthmarketscience.jackcess.impl.CursorImpl$BaseIterator.next(CursorImpl.java:713)
	at net.ucanaccess.converters.LoadJet$TablesLoader.loadTableData(LoadJet.java:591)
	at net.ucanaccess.converters.LoadJet$TablesLoader.loadTable(LoadJet.java:570)
	at net.ucanaccess.converters.LoadJet$TablesLoader.loadTable(LoadJet.java:557)
	at net.ucanaccess.converters.LoadJet$TablesLoader.loadTables(LoadJet.java:674)
	at net.ucanaccess.converters.LoadJet$TablesLoader.access$3(LoadJet.java:664)
	at net.ucanaccess.converters.LoadJet.loadDB(LoadJet.java:1069)
	at net.ucanaccess.jdbc.UcanaccessDriver.connect(UcanaccessDriver.java:199)
	... 40 more
Caused by: java.io.IOException: invalid overflow row info
	at com.healthmarketscience.jackcess.impl.TableImpl.positionAtRowData(TableImpl.java:936)
	at com.healthmarketscience.jackcess.impl.TableImpl.getRow(TableImpl.java:649)
	at com.healthmarketscience.jackcess.impl.CursorImpl.getCurrentRow(CursorImpl.java:640)
	at com.healthmarketscience.jackcess.impl.CursorImpl$BaseIterator.next(CursorImpl.java:756)
	... 48 more
```

Das Problem tritt erstmals bei risikoverwaltung.view.AuswertungGUI.verbindeDB(AuswertungGUI.java:1405) auf, was die Verbindung zur Datenbank darstellt:

_path = "H:/Datenbank.mdb";
db = "jdbc:ucanaccess://" + path;
*con = DriverManager.getConnection(db);*_

Selbst bei einfachen SELECT-Abfragen bekomme ich diese Fehlermeldung. Habe ich mir da etwas zerschossen? Im Internet gibt es nichts zu dieser Fehlermeldung.

Zur Hintergrundinfo: Die Datenbank ist eine MS Access-Datenbank und die Verbindung wird mit UCanAccess 2.0.9, HSQLDB und Jackcess 2.0.4 hergestellt. Bis gestern Abend lief alles einwandfrei, jedoch habe ich gestern noch eine Methode zum Import von Excel-Dateien hinzugefügt. Das Problem trat bei der Methode auf, jedoch tritt es auch bei anderen (alten) Methoden mit DB-Zugriff auf, die vorher reibungslos funktionierten.

Hat da jmd. einen Rat? Nervt total, wenn auf einmal rein gar nichts funktioniert. :bahnhof:

Danke im Voraus!

Viele Grüße


----------

